# How quickly can rabbits get pregnant after giving birth



## Ruth green

Hello

I am completely new to keeping rabbits. We purchased what we thought were two female rabbits. The other week we discovered one was a female and one was a male and hence there were babies, unfortunately these died. The female rabbit was in with the male after she had given birth, because at the time we assumed that they were two females right up until we found the babies (we had been told by the person we bought them from that they were two females!!).

After we found the babies then we separated them straightaway.

My question is how quickly can the female rabbit get pregnant again.


----------



## umber

Hey there,

Im not 100% sure but I just did some research and according to this one site it says the day after they give birth  maybe someone else can confirm.

How old are your rabbits? Perhaps rush her off to the vets to get her checked out and have you now thought about neutering and spaying them?

What a shock you must have had! 

Hope you get it sorted soon! Keep us posted!


----------



## umber

p.s. where did you buy them from a petshop or breeder?


----------



## toddy

Rabbits will be able to get pregnant immediately after giving birth so there may be a chance she could be pregnant.Count 30 days from the day you split them to be sure and if nothing by thern you should be safe.
Well done for seperating them.


----------



## crofty

Id take her to the vets if its early enough you can get an emergency spay.


----------



## shortbackandsides

Rabbite can get pregnant a second time,whilst they are carrying a older litter!!! it happened to me


----------



## Kammie

Rabbits have two wombs so its actually possible for them to carry to litters at once. This can be quite dangerous to the rabbit as its a lot of strain coping with two lots of babies.


----------

